# TanK BangerS roll with a big grouper



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

It was great to get back in the water Saturday. 
My new job has left me with too much time off and I don't seem to have enough to go diving as often as I used to. Anyways, Chad, Brandon, Troy, Carl, and myself went out to try a few less public spots on Saturday. We were greeted with no fish and poor viz is on several of the spots but all in all it was a good day and it felt great to be in the water again. It took me two years of diving to see my first goliath grouper, but to be able to see it try to take Troys amberjack was well worth the wait. There's not a lot of shooting in this video but I hope you enjoy anyways. 


http://vimeo.com/72209801?utm_sourc...hNmY5M2UwNGMwNDYzfDgwMTkxMTN8MTM3NjMzMjIxMQ==


----------



## tarzan (Jul 31, 2008)

One of my favorite dives!!! Thanks for the invite guys! Jeremy did a good job on the video, still working my edits. Unfortunatley I didnt get much of the Goliath kicking Troys butt, but am still laughing about it. Love the boat Chad and some good spots for spearing. Im amazed at how you were able to get those huge AJs in your bag along with a Trigger and Grouper. You got more on a 15 minute dive than I did on 3. Good on you. Brandon.....well, the pointy end goes in the fish. I have plenty of AJ filet if you want some. You guys have been schooling the old master for 4 months now, bout time I pulled my weight. Overall a great trip although I think we all thought we'd have to cancel due to seas, but what a great trip!!!! Thanks to all!!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Great video perfect song! :thumbsup: All he wanted was a snack!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

tarzan said:


> You got more on a 15 minute dive than I did on 3.


Yeah, 3 months.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Fun day ! At least the 2nd half


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes it was, can't wait to do it again 5-6weeks from now. :-/


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Great song selection Jeremy!!
Right when I shot the AJ, that beast went crazy!!! He kept attacking the AJ and barking at me. The whole time I’m laughing so my mask kept filling up with water and I kept wondering, “why aren’t my dive buddies helping me?” I assume they were cracking up too. At :33 seconds in, you can see he is right in my face. I’ve got the AJ in close ready to kill him and the Goliath is barking away, so I let go of the AJ and punched him in the face!! How many divers can say they have punched a Goliath Grouper? If PETA comes calling, I’m claiming self-defense. After the Mayweather right-cross, the AJ runs down and gets tangled up. As I’m going in to knife him, you can see the grouper barking away. Best dive ever…
Thanx for having me guys…great trip.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

TONER said:


> Fun day ! At least the 2nd half


 Dude...you cleaned up on that last dive. I don't know how you fit everything in your bag.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

That was awesome video bro, and a nice size grouper that wanted to play lol:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. I put a shaft in one that size before the closure. Wishboned the steel in 5 seconds flat. Took 2 more shafts to get him in the boat.

Mike


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

tarzan said:


> One of my favorite dives!!! Thanks for the invite guys! Jeremy did a good job on the video, still working my edits. Unfortunatley I didnt get much of the Goliath kicking Troys butt, but am still laughing about it. Love the boat Chad and some good spots for spearing. Im amazed at how you were able to get those huge AJs in your bag along with a Trigger and Grouper. You got more on a 15 minute dive than I did on 3. Good on you. Brandon.....well, the pointy end goes in the fish. I have plenty of AJ filet if you want some. You guys have been schooling the old master for 4 months now, bout time I pulled my weight. Overall a great trip although I think we all thought we'd have to cancel due to seas, but what a great trip!!!! Thanks to all!!


Well I had felt bad about you coming back on all of those trips with no fish so I thought I would lay low on this trip. I guess all that target practice on your pool really helped out. So how many holes do you have in the sides now?


----------

